# SADIE 9 MONTH GERMAN FEMALE



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

http://WWW.SCHERING.WEBS.COM


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Posted a picture here instead of a website link


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

THANKS, HOW DID YOU POST THE PICTURE?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I right clicked on the picture on the website, selected the properties on the pop up scrren, then I highlighted and copied the full URL and then I came here and posted it. You can use the icon in the tool bar or this picture url[/url]

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sadie is very typie (typical) showlines. I have one also.

Nice dark eye, distinctive face markings, bitch strip developing already. Good color, pigment could be a little better.

I think she is a little short in the croup, a touch long in the pasterns and she is a little flat on her front feet. I would like to see a little better ear set. Also she has the partially white foot and at least one white toe nail, seeing a fair amount of this in the German lines, especially females.

She needs to develop and fill out some. 

I personally would like to see more bone on the German Females than I am seeing now.

Don't take everything I post as gospel, I remark with what I like and dislike and I am not that great at the standard.

Do you have her Pedigree posted some place, like the pedigree database?

Val


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

YES IT IS ON THE PEDIGREE DATABASE. SADIE VON GODWINHAUS. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO OBTAINING THE TRAINED EYE. I HAVE A LADY THAT HAS HELPED WITH THE EAR TAPING AND HER EYE IS SHARP, OF COURSE SHE HAS BEEN AROUND SHEPHERDS FOR OVER 30 YEARS (BREEDING AND TRAINING). DO YOU BREED OR SHOW?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have tried twice to get Raya in the German ring and something is against us, first we had a flood in our basement, lived here for 20 years that had never happened, the next time she picked up a bug and was just not feeling well for 3 days before the show. So I didn't want to make the other dogs sick if she had soemthing so we stayed home.

I am a little strange when it comes to ears, I will not tape ears, if they come up they come up. If they don't then IMHO they shouldn't be bred. We can't fix problem ears if everyone tapes ears and breeds.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There is a lot of Hip information missing in the pedigree.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have pictures on a website for your dogs?


----------

